# New Here, and suprisingly they are living xD



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

hello people! ok. so ive gone through like maybe 5 tanks when i was younger, and about 2 weeks ago, i started again. i went to a forum, and they said i had to cycle my tank for a month, but i though i knew what i was doing. apparently i did and my 3 fish are still alive. i recently added a cat fish with ick, by accident, but i am even treating him and he has like maybe 2 bumps left!

anyways. thats my story. this is about my tank..
i got 3 fish, a cat fish, a mutated zebra fish (apparently) and i dont no the other. he is a shiny blue,and kinda round. i will post pictures. i have a 5 gallon tank, and one live plant, and one fake plant. that is all.

i do plan on decorating my room, but it is hard to find asian style decorations (staying same style as room)
i was wondering after i post the pics, how many fish do you think i could add? i wanna add the maximum ammount i can (over a long period of time(and when ick is gone)) and can you guys tell me the species of my fishies? my tank looks really sad right now, but it will get better >.<


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

what kind of catfish do u have? when u say "mutated zebrafish" u must mean glofish danios-genetically modified zebra danios. zebra danios MUST be kept in shoals(small shools of 6 or more) otherwise they will be fin nippers. something tells me your round blue fish is a blue platy-see if u can get a pick posted.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

the mutated one, the pet store guy didnt no anything about it, and found him in the filter alone i took the pics, just gotta post them. haha i dont no anything about my fish which is why we are going to do a "name that fish" game here.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

so while we waite, yes that is a blue platy i have >.< anything i need to no about them? and how do i tell if its a guy or girl? i assumed its a girl and named her kelee


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

what color is the mutated one? what was the pet store u purchased it at? the male platy has a pointy back-bottom(anal)fin, like a pencil. a female's anal fin is a simple triangle.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

ok so i got them >.< here is my embarissing tank. i will make it better.










This is Kelee. is it a girl?









This is Iris the cat fish









And this fay the unknown









so u guys no what they are?? well now i know what kelee is :3


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

lilliancon said:


> what color is the mutated one? what was the pet store u purchased it at? the male platy has a pointy back-bottom(anal)fin, like a pencil. a female's anal fin is a simple triangle.


oh ok thanks. yeah fay is like spotted like a cheeta, and has like green arm fins, and kight blue tail fins


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! usually when i google "blue platy" in images, all the fish that come up r either blue-gray or silver with a big blue spot near the tail. i have never seen a platy the color of a sapphire like yours. i can't tell if your platy is a boy or girl 'cause i can't see the anal fin. fay is a longfin leopard danio, a subspecies of the zebra danio. fay MUST be in a school of 6 or more 2 survive. i cannot identify the catfish-btw, what pet store did u get this platy from? its beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

ahaha thankyou >.< its from a store in my town, called critters? i dont know if its anywhere else, but i dont think so becasue it is a family run bussinuse. Oh god. i have no other places that i can get more feys from. i will search hard. and my cat fish will remain unknown :3 
so from the size of my tank, and the amount of fish i have, can i get more? i will def have to get more feys. and maybe another kelle?.... and. a Pleco? >.<


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

plecos can get pretty big. many people replace plecos with otos or chinese algae eaters in smaller tanks.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

mmkay thanks


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

CAE get about 12"'s so they are not a good choice for a smalll tank. they last fish look to be a long fin lepard danio


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i think u should get a bigger tank and get more LF leopard danios and put fey and iris in it, too. leave kelle in their and get maybe 2 more kelles and try breedingthem. who knows? maybe u will have more brilliant sapphire platies!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

you might want to do some reasearch.... about each fish if you want to breed them.... because you think you know what your doing with the I don't need to cycle comment. Which every tank needs to do.... you just havn't built up enough nitrates yet to effect the fish but now you adding some I expect some change soon on that. I don't know if I should explain about water types, ph, temp. that different fish need for spawning. how some fish will just spawn in general setup, while Killies require more care. So I will just tell you that you need to do research.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i agree. hopefully fay can survive by itself until a bigger tank is cycled. if u can't find more fays, look 4 other types of zebrafish. theres regular, longfin regular, regular leopard, golden, starfire, sunburst, and electric green.


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

Does this look like your catfish? http://www.planetcatfish.com/cotm/cotm.php?article_id=63


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

so the catfish got ich and died...oh well and now your cory catfish has ich...thats not good...


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah my kitty fish died. and yeah the blue one has it. BUT shes getting better i hope. i cant see the pic of the cat fish sorry.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

kelle has ich, too? keep on treating it and keep the activated carbon out of the tank. hopefully the ick will go away and later u can try breeding that one-of-a-kind sapphire platy if u can find more sapph's like kelle.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

hahaha mmkay


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

hey quick question. its says a blue platy should have minimum 10 gallon tank. i have 5. is this bad :S


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

no they will even *spawn* in a 5 gallon. o and 1 question-what filter do u have? if u still want 2 sex kelle post another pic in which i can see the bottom fin near the tail.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

oh ok 2 sec


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

sorry its hard to see but you can kinda make it out..


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

u got a girl. remember that after u treat the ich and after fay is in a bigger tank(and the cory may even like a bigger tank, too), if u do try 2 breed kelee, get 1 or 2 more females and a male. the male has a rod-like protrusion in the second fin on the underside.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

WOOOOT lol kelle. good.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

hmm. well fay died. whats going on?? not becasue of the ich this time. everyone in the tank looks really mellow, and slow, kindof like fay befor s/he died. but i d k. they could be ok. 
also, another question.
every time i turn off the tank light for night, i turn it on in morning, and kelle and fay are (or were) pale, with no color, as if they are stressed, then when the light comes on, they slowly get color again.
is that normal?


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

fish often get pale or change pattern at night to better camoflauge.... this allows them to relax more....


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

Your tank is probably just now starting to cycle. What medication did you use to treat ich, and did you do a partial water change and put your carbon filter back in after treating the tank?


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

fay definatly died because s?he did'nt have other fays around.


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

yeah i use ICH-X and the ich is gone, so i put back in the carbon thinger, and yeah keele is doing perfectly fine now


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

FINALY i got keele a friend.  first of all what is it? boy or girl? (bad pictures sorry. used phone camera)










and i tried to get a good pic of him/her










and here is my (getting a bit better) tank  (sorry its flipped sideways.(and yes, i no the bamboo sticks go UNDER the rocks. i dont have enough gravle tho haha (and the long plants are reall)))


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

uh oh..... keele is chasing iris. what if she kills him/her?! and she was so good with fay


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

it will probably be fine.... your new fish is a male, and your (aparrently more agressive...) older one is a female. platies are so similar to swordtails that a lot of their habits are shared. sometimes (especially male to male or old fish to new fish...) they act aggresively for a short time, though usually isn't anything to worry about in platies. it sounds like your older platy, keele, has what i call 'MY TANK!' sindrome. they should warm up to each other in more ways than one  lol! you might have babies from keele at some point!


----------



## Panicckk (Dec 24, 2008)

AHAHA that made me laugh "MY TANK" sindrom

well aw god. i d k if i can support little babies XD


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

fry are easy to keep. just keep up with your water changes and feed them crushed flake food or the powder they have on the market.... glad i made you laugh!


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

i have baby blue platies and they don't seem to like crushed flake food. they just nibble on the pieces of java moss that got trapped in their breeder net. i tried waldleys fry food and it seeped through the net and clouded up the whole tank! btw, your new male looks exactly like my mother female!


----------

